# Xp



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a HP computer that had windows xp on it. Got a virus and had to reformat the disc. The operating system on my backup disc had a corrupt file and I can no longer use that computer. Is there a free operating system I could get that would be like XP so I can bring that computer back to life? I have programs for XP that will not work on windows 8.1.

I was thinking also, I have an old dell computer with xp on it. The hard drive is only 20 gigs. Is there some way to copy xp from that computer and put it on my HP?


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't answer your questions but I got a pop up yesterday that said XP will no longer be supported after April8. :viking: Since I'm running XP, I went to the Microsoft site and found out that I can either switch to a newer version such as 8.1 or buy a new computer.
Unfortunately, this older Dell Netbook doesn't have the capacity to upgrade so I'll use XP until it becomes too unstable.

I know that isn't what you were asking but it might be a consideration when you start working on your computer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Run the Windows 7 upgrade adviser and see what it tells you.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/downloads/upgrade-advisor

.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Free OS? yes, linux 

You could use the old Hard drive for the OS and the new(hp) as storage. Not terribly hard to do, put the old Hard drive where the new one currently is and then slave the new drive to it (cables have slots for 2 drives)

XP will not stop working in April, MS will just not support it anymore.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Free OS? yes, linux


Some flavor of Linux workstation may well be the best option when all is said and done, but I would still like to know if Windows 7 is a possibility.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost any computer built for XP will be a dog with Win7 on it due to memory issues.

Max RAM for XP was 3 GB and I have not seen a Win7 with less than 4GB run anywhere near the speed it should and frankly I personally wouldn't run it with less than 8GB

There are some great flavors of linux available these days.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Max RAM for XP was 3 GB and I have not seen a Win7 with less than 4GB run anywhere near the speed it should and frankly I personally wouldn't run it with less than 8GB


I run Windows 7 32-bit with 3 GB RAM. Windows 7 32-bit can handle 4 GB and I happen to have 4 GB physically installed, but Windows only sees 3 GB. It's not really Windows fault though. It has to do with the way most mainboards address memory. But I find 3 GB to be satisfactory for my workstation needs.

I'm pretty much stuck in a 32-bit world right now. My next workstation might be 64-bit, but I'll probably use a 32-bit operating system for my servers for as long as I can get away with it. That's because I lease resources that I have to pay monthly fees for, and 32-bit CentOS uses less resources than 64-bit CentOS. But I find 32-bit CentOS to be entirely satisfactory for what I do.


----------

